# ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

I currently own a 98.5 A4 Avant and I am looking at something a bit bigger. Can anyone tell me or give a website that points out the major differences between an A6 Avant and an ALLROAD, other that the suspension. Also how much more room is in ALLROAD than an A4.
Thanks
Dee


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (VWdee)*

BTW, I am looking at 99 - 04 models


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (VWdee)*

-cant get an A6 avant with the 2.7T
-you can only get the 4.2 in the S6 or the allroad
-no manual tranny available in the A6
-allroad has "beefy" plastic body panels
-suspension (like you said)


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (bhb399mm)*

Thanks
Now I have to decide on an Automatic or manual. I would prefer manual but they are so hard to find in the Allroad. Does the manual trans provide a substantial difference in performance or is it like any other tranny comparison?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (VWdee)*

its like any other tranny comparison... you'll gain a bit of speed out of the manual.


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (bhb399mm)*

Let me ask you guys this? I currently own an A4 Avant with a manual 2.8. I love the pick up in this car. Will the 2.7 in the ALLROAD (in automatic) have better performance? 
I ask because finding an AR here to test drive is darn near impossible, so I am asking your opinions.
Thanks


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (VWdee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdee* »_Let me ask you guys this? I currently own an A4 Avant with a manual 2.8. I love the pick up in this car. Will the 2.7 in the ALLROAD (in automatic) have better performance? 
I ask because finding an AR here to test drive is darn near impossible, so I am asking your opinions.
Thanks

Any thoughts on this????


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ALLROAD and A6 comparison questions (VWdee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdee* »_Will the 2.7 in the ALLROAD (in automatic) have better performance? 

yes 
and a chipped 2.7T will blow a 2.8 out of the water.


----------

